# Vamos Chile !!!



## jreyes (Mar 3, 2010)

Hay veces en que nos damos cuenta que toda nuestra tecnología no sirve más que para inflar nuesto ego y que no somos más que un puñado de animales a merced de la madre naturaleza.

La madrugada del último sábado de 2010 fue de aquellas que uno siempre recordará; ya sea por el alivio de poder contar la vivencia o bien por la tristeza de perderlo todo y de perder seres queridos. Siempre estará en nuestra memoria esa noche infame en que la desgracia pasó bajo nuestros pies danzando un rito de sombras y muerte.

Hay mucho dolor; sin embargo la esperanza brota con fuerza desde las almas más humildes. No será la primera vez que este pueblo se levanta de sus ruinas para abrazar la felicidad.

Fuerza chilenos !!!

Juan Reyes, Santiago de Chile.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

Ni hablar, no soy bueno dando discursos humanistas, pero comparto tu invitacion, a pesar de no ser de chile, ya que en la ciencia, como dicen, no existen naciones ni diferencias politicas.

Salu2!


----------

